# PetSmart Boxing day Sale



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

Anyone knows about it. Please do comment. I just wan't to know that what kind of sale (% off) do you get in petsmart on Christmas.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I never noticed if they had a boxing day sale or not.

W


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I do recall seeing a TV ad last year about a boxing day sale. As to what was mentioned on the ad for what items I am not sure. I just remember seeing the ad.


----------



## RyanWilton42 (Mar 6, 2010)

im an ex-petsmart employees, generally the holiday sale's around 20% off nothing good exept for dogs and cats...


----------

